# I Really Fancy This Watch



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I really fancy this watch but I'm not too sure about buying direct from Russia.

Has anyone had any experiences buying from there.









Cheers

Frank


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry Frank I don't.

If you like that watch buy it, if you can afford to loose the money, treat non UK sites as you would eBay. IMO.

Why not ask Roy if he can get it for you? If it's available from a US site, ask one of the American forum members if they can help. It may be safer to buy from the US than Russia?

There may be other sources? I don't know, but we can ask.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I have bought watches from Russia without any trouble ( fingers crossed ). However with every foreign transaction you must accept risk.

Obviously since Roy also sells Russian watches I'm not going to put names on his forum.

A note of caution - BE VERY CAREFUL with your credit card details when buying from Eastern Europe. In fact, find another way to pay if you want to sleep peacefully at night.

Buy from Roy. It's a lot less stressfull.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Is that the Slava president watch Frank? Even Slava are trying to go a bit upmarket.

Wostok, Slava - what next - Luch?

Oh where will I buy my rubbish from??
















Nevermind - theres still pobeda.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh - and never send cash unless you're willing to lose it.

You may also get clobbered by customs if you buy high value items.

Other than all the above you'll be fine














.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

As was mentioned earlier try Roy first. I have bought from Russia twice, both times with good results. Never with this company though. Put your money where your trust is.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for the replies

If Roy had this on his site I wouldn't hesitate but I've only seen it at one place.

Appreciate he don't all like the same thing but just look at those fingers !.









I guess I could have been a Tsarist in a previous life









Cheers

Frank


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Frank I can obtain this watch and I am ordering from Russia in the coming week, Please let me know if I should get you one.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Frank

Bought direct from Russia a POLJOT same site as you are looking at.

Placed the order 15 November

Received 04 December by recorded delivery no addtional charges to pay.

Paid by credit card the payment was deducted immediately. received confirmation email that goods had been despatched 2 days afetr placement of order, I then waited with baited breath and hoped that i was not being ripped off.

When credit card statement arrived before goods and was charged in roubles then converted to sterling, started to panic although due too a good exchange rate the watch came in at 5 pounds less than advertised.

Watch arrived a few days later relief all round !!!

Then ordered a deployment clasp from Roy (DELIVERED NEXT DAY BY FIRST CLASS POST). Fitted clasp and duly had the watch snatched from my hands to be wrapped for Christmas.

Mine was a success story but I have heard some nasty stories from other people.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

geoff

thanks for that it's good to know, however

It maybe that the Lone Ranger it on the skyline............

For those too young to understand I'll explain later......

For those like me, as old or even older than Stan...........

You know who I'm talking about

Yipee !!!

Cheers

Frank

Sorry tooo much Chateauneuf du Pape my older brother is over from the Caranry Island and as always he has lead me astray. What a good brother he turned out to be hic! hic! hic !


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Frank,

I'm just a child compared to Griff.









Get back here Griff. Make me even more proud of you.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thank you masked man..

Hiyo Silver and away.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had all the toy Lone Ranger stuff when a kid (same size as action man / GI Joe). Tonto, Silver, Scout, The baddie in black, the lot.

Wonder where the hell they ended up.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Right, to you Lone Ranger fans I am going to make you Soooo jelous.

Late 50's I was about 13 yrs old and THE Lone Ranger himself made an appearance at the Lewis's store in Manchester city centre. He stood no more than a coupe of feet away from me with full get up including six shooters, I was over the moon. Some kid asked him where Tonto was he said " Back in the States looking after Silver". He then climbed aboard a limousine convertible with the top down and as they drove away he yelled " Hi Oh Silver !" we kids were all screeming by that time, as you can imagine. That memory has stayed with me all these years as if it were yesterday.

Maybe we should create an old geezers reminissences site.

Frank

PS reverting back, good old Roy the watch will be soon on it's way.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

He never hung around for a thankyou did he?

"Who was that masked man?"

Those were the days when the cowboys hats never fell off during a fist fight







.

It was considered indecent







.

Have you ever heard Lenny Bruce's Lone Ranger sketch? Very funny














.

Was it really THE Lone Ranger Frank or some out work actor in a mask







??


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Ian

Yes it really was him. Things, 'everything' was different then .

Frank

I'm posting like mad even making cmments on fings I know nowt about trying to get to 100 !!

Probably going senile


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Frank, give Stan your password, he's the fastest poster in the west!


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

And now, thanks to Roy I have one.

What a great service.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Come on then - was your fancying in vain or is it the start of a longterm relationship?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Frank,
> 
> I'm just a child compared to Griff.
> 
> ...


 It's just lovely having friends like you Stan

Hope this isn't another fine mess you've got me into!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Griff.

That reminds me I need a haircut and a new bowler.























Nice new avatar, by the way.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Just to put the record straight.










I saw this watch on another (Русский) site. I just loved the look of it BUT they already have Â£40 of my money so I ddn't see the point of sending anther Â£40 thier way.









Has it happened Roy came along, offered to get one for me and did so . So I'm happy.









What a good day it was for me to discover this site. A reasonably friendly bunch ?!

Frank


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like Frank.


----------

